# Cad/cam for lathe



## Transformer (Aug 25, 2014)

I am in the process of converting my Grizzly G0602 to CNC and will be using Mach3.  Are there any free or low cost cad/cam programs that I can design in that will then hook up to Mach3?  Until I am sure I can make this work I want to keep my costs down.


----------



## TomS (Aug 25, 2014)

A couple of free CAD programs come to mind;  Draftsight and EMachineshop.  I'm sure there are many others.  I don't know of any free CAm programs.  Not that there aren't any I just don't know.

Tom S


----------



## billdeme (Aug 25, 2014)

Try bobcad. Its pretty good and free. You can do turning and milling with it


----------

